# Post your funny pokemon fusion pokemons



## Waluigi (Mar 16, 2014)

http://http://pokemon.alexonsager.net/

This is the site. Post your funniest pokemon mixes here




- - - Post Merge - - -

View attachment 33300

new funny one


----------



## TheWonky (Mar 16, 2014)

FARTER

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mr.Fing


----------



## Seastar (Mar 16, 2014)

We had a thread like this in the basement section. 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?142883-Post-your-Pokefusions!
Is there any reason reason why it's over here this time?


----------



## yosugay (Mar 17, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> View attachment 33302
> 
> FARTER
> 
> ...


farter omfg im gonna pee myself


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 17, 2014)

Jirachi100 said:


> We had a thread like this in the basement section.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?142883-Post-your-Pokefusions!
> Is there any reason reason why it's over here this time?



Perhaps i didnt know said thread existed?


----------

